# [SOLVED] StarCraft I Error Message



## DarkMandalorian (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been getting this annoying error message every time I have tried to run StarCraft. I am using a legitimate disc and serial code. I have also tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling the game three times. The message still appears. Here's the message:

_StarCraft is unable to read a required file. Your StarCraft CD may not be in the CD-ROM drive. Please ensure that the StarCraft disc is in the CD-ROM drive and press OK. To Leave the program press EXIT. _

If anyone on here can give me some help, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

Can you see the contents of the disc in Windows Explorer?

Does the game autorun when you insert the disc?


----------



## DarkMandalorian (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

Yes to both questions. I can view the contents of the disk and it auto plays.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

If the error message gives you the name of the file it can't read, see if you locate it in Windows Explorer.

Any scratches on the disc?

Have you tried running in compatibility mode?

Is the game fully patched?

See reply #7 here: Why I can make STARCRAFT work in WIN XP


> umm... try turning off compatibility mode all together and *uncheck the 640 x 480 and the 256 colors and the visual themes*...
> CUZ IT WORKED FOR ME!! YAY!! I HAD THE SAME REQUIRED DATA FILE ERROR AND IT WORKED I AM SO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## DarkMandalorian (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

Okay. I located the starcraft.exe file and disable all compatability options. I also installed the 1.16.1 patch. I can now get the game to run, but the graphics are glitching. They are very chunky, flashing and are off colors. Any ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

Is your graphics driver up to date?

Try enabling the 256 colors option in compatibility mode.

If you're playing fullscreen, hit Alt-Enter to go into Windowed mode to see if this fixes the flashing colors.


----------



## DarkMandalorian (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

I greatly appreciate all of your help. I spent hours running diagnostics on my PC and scouring the Net to no avail. Finally, I came upon the idea of running the computer in safe mode to see if it was a program conflict causing my problem. StarCraft still ran with glitchy graphics. That's when I noticed that "Fences" (Stardock's desktop organizer) was still running and I couldn't find a way to disable it. On a hunch, I uninstalled it, and now StarCraft runs perfectly. 

I have heard that a lot of people have had similar graphical difficulties in Windows 7. In that instance, opening up the resolution dialogue on the desktop before running SC is supposed to fix the problem. I mention this for anyone who happens upon this thread in the future. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: StarCraft I Error Message*

Thanks for posting the solution you found. :smile: I'm sure it'll be a big help to anyone else who has the issue. 

Enjoy Starcraft!


----------



## rwb11 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks. Had power outage and was wasting my time looking for corrupt files.


----------

